

Merry Christmas, now go patch your Wordpress installation - zx2c4
http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.comp.security.full-disclosure/88111

======
zx2c4
Exploit: <http://git.zx2c4.com/w3-total-fail/tree/w3-total-fail.sh>

Screencast: <http://git.zx2c4.com/w3-total-fail/plain/screencast.ogv> or
<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqZ_zYLFDSo>

------
scribu
Note that this isn't a bug in WordPress itself, but in the W3 Total Cache
plugin.

So, could someone un-editorialize the title, please?

